# Help please



## Cachon2309 (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a Chevy Cruze 2016 2nd Gen, and have this code
*P171D*


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Sounds like the Map sensor needs replaced






P171D Engine Code Meaning - P171D Engine Trouble Code - How To Fix P171D | EngineCodes.net


P171D engine code description to help fixing P171D engine fault code properly.P171D obd code details with dtc's.




p171d.enginecodes.net










2017 CHEVROLET CRUZE 1.4L L4 Turbocharged Manifold Pressure (MAP) Sensor | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com


----------

